# Mornings?



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

What do you guys do to fill up your morning hours? 

I know, for the next few weeks at least, my situation is wierd with me still living with the STBXW and all, but I find the morning the worst in all of this. 

It may be the medication (which I have a 30 day supply to take the edge off all of this) wearing off by then, or just me getting up before 5am and not knowing what to do with those three hours, but i find i dwell on my situation more in the morning than any other time. 

Nights are easier since i tend to exercise a lot and between that and my work I am pretty drained by the time my head hits the pillow.

Its too cold that early to go for a run, and no stores are open yet (not that I'd buy anything). THoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I loved running in cold weather. Once it hit -12 or more, it was more difficult. I had a lot of running gear for myself and I would layer my clothes. More so the top half which I could take off and tie around my waist. Running on ice is dangerous though. I'm not sure how cold your talking about. I did not like running in the dark since there are no street lights.

In the morning I get up hours before anyone else. Sometimes at 2-3am. i have a painful neck injury that prevents me from sleeping. I use this time to read or go on the Internet, so I don't wake anyone up. I'll have my coffee premade. If you have a gym membership, maybe you could head out there?

There's not much to do since everything else makes noise. I enjoy my mornings in peace though. My iPod touch keeps me pretty entertained. I have ebooks on my iPod downloaded as well.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

Morning is difficult yes , go to AA meeting or early gym class , in my area we have allot of those and that will keep you busy.

My trouble time is 11am - 2pm for some reason !


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks. A gym membership is a good idea. I've been avoiding the gym as my cardiologist has banned me from that until he gets my heart back under control (old issue that popped back up after finding out about the affair ... wonder why). 

I could go there to do cardio though. I'll go look for a decent gym today. I'm not much of a fan of running in weather under 40 with the gear i currently have. Recently moving to the north, I'm not equipped wit hall of the gear I need for comfortable cold-weather running. I could buy it, but in my current situation I dont want to look like i am blowing money ... and who knows what my finances will look like in a few months. 

The internet (other than this board) isnt that great of a place for me yet. I've lost interest in some old hobbies and there isnt much to do online (other than fight the urge to look her up, which I've avoided for the last week).

Sorry about the neck injury and your situation. I actually get angry every time i realize that I am not alone in this and it appears VERY common.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

Planet Fitness Gym Membership , they're everywhere and the regular account is $10/mount and they open pretty early.

Yeah, agree internet could be tricky if you some some stories when happily married people involved .


----------

